# Artists You Want to See Live



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Primus
Sufjan Stevens
Thom Yorke and Nigel Godrich (or Thom solo)
Tom Waits


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Beatles
Rufus Wainwright
The Beach Boys


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> The Beatles
> Rufus Wainwright
> The Beach Boys


You can still catch Paul, that would be one hell of a show! Such professionalism with that man, I love it. I've seen Rufus Wainwright, he puts on a good show.

My favorite Rufus Wainwright album is All Days are Nights. I think I prefer him solo, than with a full band.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I just wanted to see Herbert Blomstedt conducting the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra, but they've just cancelled my tickets last week due to Covid19 restrictions. And he's 93 years-old...

Otherwise, I'd like to see Joe Lovano playing live. 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I saw Joe Lovano two years ago with Jack DeJohnette, Esperanza Spalding, and a pianist whose name I can't recall. Joe was very impressive. And for a big guy he bounced around the stage like a young kid.

I'll go see any jazz great musicians who come to town. I stay away from the rock shows. McCartney was here a few years ago but I don't care to deal with stadium crowds and traffic. It's not my idea of a quality musical experience. And it costs five times as much.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Of the older guard probably no-one now - those I still like are either well past it or no longer with us. I'd liked to have seen The Kinks but the Davies brothers have dragged their feet about reforming for far too long. Neil Young can probably still cut it but seeing him in the UK would mean an enormodome/stadium/festival setting, none of which appeal to me - nor would the ticket prices, either. 

Oh, hang on - I hear The Damned have made plans to reform with their original line-up and could be touring once this Covid $h*t is finally behind us - that could be a hoot, especially as old mates Rat Scabies and Captain Sensible don't get on with each other as much as they used to.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Katy Perry
Shakira
Jason Aldean

If you get the chance to see Keith Urban, Brad Paisley, Vince Gill, or Reba McEntire, they are well worth seeing live.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> Katy Perry
> Shakira
> Jason Aldean
> 
> If you get the chance to see Keith Urban, Brad Paisley, Vince Gill, or Reba McEntire, they are well worth seeing live.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Still active, afaik...

Steve Lehman Octet
James D'Arcy's group
Maria Schneider Orch.
King Crimson
VdGG
Rob Brown (alto)
Bob Mover (alto) 
Magma
Alarm Will Sound
Bang On A Can All-Stars


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm afraid I don't get the humor. Whether they match with your taste or not, their productions and musical standards are among the top ranks of the music industry.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> I'm afraid I don't get the humor. Whether they match with your taste or not, their productions and musical standards are among the top ranks of the music industry.


It's all fine and dandy if you were serious, I just thought you were kidding being they are all pop acts. I have nothing against your taste in music, .


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Glenn Gould
Georg Solti
Gustav Mahler

Need to be more precise with your OP!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> Glenn Gould
> Georg Solti
> Gustav Mahler
> 
> Need to be more precise with your OP!


I did mean living and non classical, but I'm ok w this!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's all fine and dandy if you were serious, I just thought you were kidding being they are all pop acts. I have nothing against your taste in music, .


Totally serious, although I would only call Katy Perry pop from the list (most being country and Shakira being a mixture with Latin and pop music elements).

We are in the non-classical section of the forums, so putting the RCO or ASMF on the list would not seem right.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Faith No More
Fiona Apple
Diana Ankudinova


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Serge said:


> Faith No More
> Fiona Apple
> Diana Ankudinova


Did you enjoy the new Apple album? I love it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think Radiohead is my favorite group of all time though. I start my love with them from Kid A through the latest one and further, love all the Yorke solo work. 


They calm my aching bones, .


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did you enjoy the new Apple album? I love it.


Yes, very much so. Great album!


----------

